# Paphiopedilum appletonianum bloom in situ



## cxcanh (Feb 20, 2017)

It is accidentally that I have the change to see their bloom in their habitat (I just know that they have bud at this time in the wild).
Just very lucky that I could see them because it is very far that I have to go to see them, so I could not do it often.
They grow at attitude from 1100m on as I saw from this trip. Temperature this time from 20-28oC. They love to grow on soil surfaces with all old death leaves (you could see).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2017)

Fantastic photos as always. Based on your photos I'd have to guess that most paphs are essentially lithophytes, not truly terrestrial plants. Thanks again for all the lovely insitu shots!


----------



## Don I (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you so much.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome!!! Culture info please!!! I didn't see you put the altitude and temp in the picture caption lol..


----------



## JAB (Feb 20, 2017)

You rock my friend!! Do you have a website? 

Awesome info in those pics!!!!


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2017)

Amazing that the plants are essentially growing on rock and
leaf rubbish and they look sooo gooooood. Thank you.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful photos !


Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2017)

fantastic. Thank-you.


----------



## fibre (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks again for another group of great photos!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 21, 2017)

Many thanks for the great photos and cultural information. Mike


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 6, 2017)

troy said:


> Awesome!!! Culture info please!!! I didn't see you put the altitude and temp in the picture caption lol..



I do put on top.



JAB said:


> You rock my friend!! Do you have a website?
> 
> Awesome info in those pics!!!!



No, I just do it for my hobby so I do not have website


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 6, 2017)

Gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing. You should submit to National Geographic or something like that.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 6, 2017)

Cosmic Orchid said:


> Gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing. You should submit to National Geographic or something like that.



Thank you, I do not think about that yet


----------



## Spaph (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats, I think you were too late last time and missed them in bloom.
Not this time, wow, just so special to see in the wild. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 6, 2017)

Spaph said:


> Congrats, I think you were too late last time and missed them in bloom.
> Not this time, wow, just so special to see in the wild. Thanks so much for sharing.



Thank you, yes it is too late last time and this time almost too early, I just saw some bloom and hundreds are in bud.
It is great to see them in person in their habitat


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 7, 2017)

Excellent photos as always. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JAB (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow! Thank you. You really need a website!!


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 7, 2017)

Cosmic Orchid said:


> Gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing. You should submit to National Geographic or something like that.





JAB said:


> Wow! Thank you. You really need a website!!



You can see more from my trip here:

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...ary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids-part-2-a.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2017)

I do hope you put these photos all together in a book. I am always amazed to see how Paphs seem to grow on nothing! I learn so much from your in-situ photos, and would love to see a book with these all together in one place.


----------



## Don I (Mar 8, 2017)

I just looked at the orchidworks forum. The pictures are beautiful.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2017)

cxcanh said:


> You can see more from my trip here:
> 
> http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...ary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids-part-2-a.html



WARNING! MEGATHREAD! :roll happy: 

I think I got up to around page 30 and had to quit. I'll look at more of it later. Wow...


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 9, 2017)

Don I said:


> I just looked at the orchidworks forum. The pictures are beautiful.
> Don





KyushuCalanthe said:


> WARNING! MEGATHREAD! :roll happy:
> 
> I think I got up to around page 30 and had to quit. I'll look at more of it later. Wow...



Thank you, I do have thousands more photo not post yet but I have no time for that yet, I do hope that I could do it soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

I still want to see them published in a book.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 11, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I still want to see them published in a book.



Just my personal work for my interest so it will take time because I still have to do my job


----------



## grubea (Mar 11, 2017)

Great photos!


----------



## Marco (Mar 14, 2017)

fabulous photography!


----------

